# Neve em Montemor-o-Novo e Serra D'Ossa



## HotSpot (28 Fev 2013 às 14:55)

As fotos do nevão que apanhei. Espero que gostem


----------



## ecobcg (28 Fev 2013 às 15:10)

Belos registos!
Pena aqui o nosso "cantinho" não ser mais propício a eventos deste tipo...


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Fev 2013 às 17:08)

Absolutamente magnifico e histórico .


----------



## Brigantia (28 Fev 2013 às 17:16)

Para mais tarde recordar


----------



## trepkos (28 Fev 2013 às 17:37)

Fantástico! A nossa neve é a mais bonita de todas! 

Para mais tarde recordar!


----------



## trepkos (28 Fev 2013 às 18:53)

Video da queda de neve em Montemor:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=544588948907665


----------



## GonçaloMPB (28 Fev 2013 às 19:36)

Paisagens que me são muito familiares com um manto branco.

Eu presenciei = 0!

Évora nada nada nada.


----------



## trepkos (28 Fev 2013 às 20:24)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Paisagens que me são muito familiares com um manto branco.
> 
> Eu presenciei = 0!
> 
> Évora nada nada nada.



Surpreende-me não ter nevado em Évora ou Arraiolos. Mas prontos, a vida é cheia destas surpresas.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (28 Fev 2013 às 20:38)

trepkos disse:


> Surpreende-me não ter nevado em Évora ou Arraiolos. Mas prontos, a vida é cheia destas surpresas.



Nevou em Arraiolos.





Por Alberto Santos


----------



## trepkos (28 Fev 2013 às 20:40)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Nevou em Arraiolos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Assim já me faz mais sentido. Terá acumulado?


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (28 Fev 2013 às 20:43)

trepkos disse:


> Assim já me faz mais sentido. Terá acumulado?



Não. (Pela mesma fonte, que eu não estava lá)


----------



## actioman (1 Mar 2013 às 00:41)

Grandes registos! 

Parabéns pelo fenómeno e muito obrigado pela partilha! Dá gosto um fórum assim cheio de gente a partilhar e movimentar-se em prol de informar e registar os fenómenos meteorológicos neste nosso cantinho europeu tão monótono em fenómenos do género! 

A que horas foi essa queda de neve? Por volta das 8h, certo?


----------



## MSantos (1 Mar 2013 às 00:52)

100% neve Alentejana da melhor qualidade, fantástico!!


----------



## trepkos (1 Mar 2013 às 10:41)

actioman disse:


> Grandes registos!
> 
> Parabéns pelo fenómeno e muito obrigado pela partilha! Dá gosto um fórum assim cheio de gente a partilhar e movimentar-se em prol de informar e registar os fenómenos meteorológicos neste nosso cantinho europeu tão monótono em fenómenos do género!
> 
> A que horas foi essa queda de neve? Por volta das 8h, certo?



Aqui foi entre as 4:30 e 5:30 da manhã.

Na serra d'ossa foi mais tarde, por volta das 8 ou 9.


----------



## Norther (1 Mar 2013 às 12:12)

muito bom, neve de norte a sul


----------



## HotSpot (1 Mar 2013 às 13:50)

actioman disse:


> A que horas foi essa queda de neve? Por volta das 8h, certo?



Foi por volta das 9h


----------

